# Where are all the Shetlands showing??



## kaykay (Mar 30, 2004)

Im so frustrated. We really want to show Patches more this year but most shows do not give modern pleasure as a class. And my son has so much fun showing but where are all the kids with their ponies?? Invariably hes in the class alone. We really need to spread the word about how great shetlands and modern shetlands are and get these people out showing! Heck I live in AMHR country and still the people dont show up


----------



## spazkat (Mar 30, 2004)

As far as the moderns go, I think it's just that too many people have it stuck in their heads that Moderns are crazy/foolish etc and are afraid to give it a try. Stereotypes are hard to shake sometimes


----------



## Serene Acres (Mar 30, 2004)

Well I know in our Area, the Modern Pleasure Division is a hot bed of talent. I feel very lucky too be in Ohio where we have so many Moderns and so many people showing them. If you need dates to any of the Area II Shows please feel free to ask and I'll do all I can too help.


----------



## Lewella (Mar 30, 2004)

We are getting a few more kids showing Moderns in Area VI but the classes are still small. I think all 4 shows in Iowa this year are offering Modern Pleasure Classes - some even Modern and Show Pony classes. My kids are just starting to get really into showing and we'll have a Modern foal next year for them to start on.


----------



## Erica (Mar 30, 2004)

The MHBPO shows in Purcell OK, one in April, June and July all have tons of Modern Pleasure classes with only a few modern



all the others I have seen are just the oppisite modern classes with just a few modern pleasure.


----------



## USMCshamusmom (Mar 30, 2004)

don't forget there are lots of open shows in the area... especially for youth,

although you might not get points for her that apply for aspc, you just might win some cash, as lots of the better open shows have cash purses! now thats a thought!


----------



## Karen S (Mar 31, 2004)

Hi Kay,

You're welcome to come join us at our two club shows. The Daffodil Dandy April 16,17,18 in Glen Rose Texas and the Halloween Spooktacular Show October 29, 30, 31 also in Glen Rose Texas. You can contact Lea Dill our Show Manager at 315-986-3026 or [email protected] for any info. Our club offers the Modern and (Modern) Pleasure Divsion. Remember the word "Modern" has been dropped and it just reads "Pleasure Division". Like Erica saids the Miniature Horse/Pony Breeders of Oklahoma also offers those classes in their shows.

Drive down and come join in the fun!

Karen Shaw

Fiddlestix Miniatures & Shetlands

Burleson Texas

website: http://www.fiddlestixponyfarm.com


----------



## kaykay (Mar 31, 2004)

Karen

I would so love to come!! But boy thats a long drive illinois to texas LOL. They were going to have them in Watseka but they took them off as there are not enuf moderns doing driving





EVERYONE NEEDS A MODERN WOOHOOOO


----------

